# rehoming tsuka



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

unfortunately hes not happy no matter what we've done. he attacked dally and had to be separated but no matter where hes been placed he screams, paces, and doesnt eat much... not even his favourite foods.

he was first in the carrier for the night and stayed out during the day. worked for a bit but then he still wouldnt eat and would mope around dally's cage. he also then started screaming shortly after. so we put him in the chinchilla cage so he could have more room... after 2 days straight of screaming we moved him into mango's cage which is next to dally's and hes yet to stop screaming, pacing, and hes eating very little.

my fiance's mom is taking him tomorrow. it kills us to do this but hes miserable here because dally is not bonded to him like hes bonded to dally. she is bonded to me, so breeding failed somewhat. shes yet to lay...

regardless hes going somewhere where i can visit, check on him, make sure hes getting all the care he needs, disability with his wing and everything. he will be getting weekly check ups at least and he will be played with from my fiance's little brother and sister. lucky for us, my fiance's dad and brother REALLY like tsuka, though my fiance's mom isnt a big bird fan. he will be getting out of cage time, talked to, played with, whistled to, all the toys i make for him will be given to him, hes getting all the care he could get while we can still visit him. it tears me apart to do this, but my fiance and i truly believe this is whats best for him. he may be happier away from dally where he can have his own new life and have new friends and still get to visit everyone. and from time to time we can even bring dally for visits. with this however, if dally lays, i will be wanting to keep one of their daughters.

hes still part of our flock, just no longer going to be living with us. thanks to the few people ive been speaking to throughout today, thanks so much for the support on this. we feel that this is whats best for him. he will be going to his new home tomorrow to a new cage, and a new life, while still enjoying the old family he loves and that loves him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad he going to a family member so you still can see him


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

It sucks that you have to rehome him but at least you can visit. thats good.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear, I'm sure Dally will miss him a little... but it's good she'll be able to visit (and maybe Tsuka will be happy to see her). 
Hopefully their eggs are fertile and they have a little girl you can keep, one just like Dally


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear this.
I can only imagine how very hard this must be for you, but for what it's worth, I think you are definitely doing this for the right reasons and that you have his best interest at heart.
And it is good that he is going to be with your fiance's family and you will be able to visit and make sure he is taken care of and still see him.

Hopefully, the change of scenery and being away from Dally (maybe moving on from being rejected by her?) he will be happier.

Sometimes, the best way to love something/someone is to let them go. This sounds very much to be the case.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i know and its killing me to do it but hes not happy. devin (my fiance) and i have his little sister over for the night and tsuka and her have already bonded. tsuka likes her. as shes going to be his main care giver, thats a good thing. he wanted scritches from her each time and he even groomed himself while sitting on her hand. so i think he will be happy.


im hoping dally lays too.


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

That's awesome. Perhaps now he will get the best of both worlds!
He has someone he can bond with (your fiance's sister) while still being able to see you and maybe Dally on occasion. He will have two flocks.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and im only 15 minutes away walking distance so i can visit whenever  

also, if he gets ill, he will still be brought to the vet by us


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad he's going somewhere where you can visit, this way he wont feel totally abandoned. He's too cute to let go completely!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it still hurts regardless.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Of course it hurts, you love him and have done so much for him but there is only so much you can take and this has gotten kind of crazy. If he can't play nice, and he's not eating this is better for him.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Birds can be really strange when their flock mates don't accept them. My parents had a lovebird fall over dead of shock when they brought a new bird in. They did it slowly, had vet checks, the whole nine yards. We also had another lovebird that plucked for 9 YEARS after his mate died. 

They are way more complex than we give them credit. I think you're doing the right thing but I know it hurts.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i just wish it didnt have to come to this.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am really sorry for you, I know you hate to rehome him, but I too am glad you are able to visit him. It will make it a little bit easier for you.  

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this was the second hardest decision of my life ever. like yes, he still gets to be spoiled rotten, still gets to see me, still gets to have all he wants, but it saddens me that he wont be here all the time with me like that


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry. It will be hard at the beginning but I'm sure that in time things will mellow out and you'll get used to visiting Tsuka, although it won't be the same. It's like giving away one of your children. Even though you know you can visit, it is just not the same. Hang in there. Hugs.

Annie


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i just wish i could have done more


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I am sorry that this has come to this. You are truly making the best decision. For all four of you involved (Tsuka, Dally, you and your fiance). And you can see him whenever you want to! And he is going to be taken care of very well. 

You are making the right decision.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i sure hope im making the right choice... hes just going to keep screaming and not eating while hes here 

getting a care kit all put together and he will be going to his new home tomorrow


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wondering...Did you think of trying to take him back after Dally lays and her babies are grown? 
When they have lost that bond do they ever get it back? 
I'm sorry that you have to rehome him


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes had ongoing aggression problems as well with her. just the other day he took a small gouge out of her beak. no reason there.

i wish i didnt have to. but he wont eat if he knows shes there. he screams constantly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5rcNeVkAII

hes not happy. this has been constant for the last i dont know how long no matter where hes at. so long as hes not IN her cage WITH her he screams like this, paces, and refuses to eat.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Aww Poor guy! I hope he will he happy in his new home


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope so too. tomorrow morning we're giving them all one last time out on the playgym together...


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

I am so sorry that it has come to this but I am sure you are doing your very best for Tsuka.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah today is going to be a rough day  he woke up screaming...


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

So sorry you have rehome him  . sometimes making the good decision s*cks.
just make sure that you make it as easy possible for him, but for yourself too!

maybe its a good idea to let him get his own life there before you visit with Dally?
you dont want him to scream at his new place too because he thinks she is in there somewere, or is near where he can flock call her.
:flowers:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally cant go anywhere right now anyways. shes nesting lol

so it will be a few months before she visits him


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah ok  , just thought it would be a good idea for him to realise that Dally does not live there or is anywere near.
how did it go today?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka's in his new home. cage is as big as they could afford and he will be getting out of cage time and all so... hes not screaming (a little but not much at all. maybe one scream every 20 minutes, not one every 2 seconds like he was here, and he dove in that food dish and ate like no tomorrow... i think he will be happy. hes trying to nap when i left him so i think all's gonna be good, anything goes wrong however and he will be home with us. they bought him dandelions, romaine lettuce, and brocholli and are reading the book i gave them as they have not much experience with tiels and devins mom isnt a bird person (his dad, sister, and brother love tsuka though and talk to him and will be playing with him every day.) so he will be getting TONS of attention. devins mom will talk to him but shes just afraid of birds flying around and flapping wings, but shes fine with him having out of cage time when shes not in the room. and she knows shes not allowed to clip his wings because of his wing problems

















letting out a scream lol








having a stretch
































his cage, tad narrow in my opinion, but it was the cage THEY wanted and was the biggest they could afford









and the last photo i got of him at home


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

This is wonderful news and these are great photos of him!
Sounds like he is already liking and adjusting to his new home away from home.
So while I'm sure it was probably still a sad moment for you, I would guess it might have been made at least a tiny bit easier seeing him taking to his new place so well.

Definitely keep us updated on how he's doing!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

definately. each time i visit i will take photos and post them  hes still part of our flock... but hes very happy. we called and we could hear him whistling in the background.

he is familiar with devins family


----------



## birdgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi i was sorry to hear about rehoming but youve done the right thing and let me say you are a very responsible tiel owner i just wish there were more like you for thinking about the happiness and welfare of their pets. Birdgirl


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He looks so gorgeous


----------

